# Too sweet.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Too sweet.......

http://www.filecabi.net/video/car-that-parks-itself.html


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

That is pretty handy. I prefer this method though....


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Man passing my driving test would be a peace of cake with that bad boy.


----------

